# French Cutlery



## steeley (Jun 12, 2012)

I would like to start this new post because since the old Le Their's post i have much more in the way of the knives we know as SABATIER'S and some more history.


1790 Forge France.




[/IMG]

The Wares of the makers.



[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Jun 12, 2012)

[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Jun 12, 2012)

[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Jun 12, 2012)

This is probably the best ad Ive seen for a Sabatier.



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Jun 12, 2012)

[/IMG]




[/IMG]

and this stands a repeat
the man Auguste Sabatier.



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Jun 12, 2012)

The shop at 84 Rue ST Paris



[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Jun 12, 2012)

[/IMG]




[/IMG]

Dave sold me this Sabatier and told me it was so old that metal wasn't invented yet.



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Jun 12, 2012)

and as always a french flapper.



[/IMG]


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 12, 2012)

What, no french tickler?


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jun 12, 2012)

Oohhh Laaa Laaa - Nice ending and good share.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 12, 2012)

Is that a picture of Jean Sabatier, the supposed founder of the cutlery company, or Auguste Sabatier, the theological scholar?

Also, what did Jean Auguste Sabatier supposedly do? Did he create the profiles, or was he a prolific knifemaker, or what?


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jun 12, 2012)

steeley said:


> I would like to start this new post because since the old Le Their's post i have much more in the way of the knives we know as SABATIER'S and some more history.
> 
> 
> 1790 Forge France.
> ...



The profile on that chefs is as good as it gets.

M


----------



## steeley (Jun 12, 2012)

EAMON I will come over there.

That is jean Auguste Sabatier the knife maker .




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Jun 12, 2012)

Now a film about THEIRS France and the sites of knife making.
No talking during the film.
[video=youtube_share;uVNwskoWsvs]http://youtu.be/uVNwskoWsvs[/video]


----------



## steeley (Jun 12, 2012)

A little knife shop in Theirs,FR



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Jun 12, 2012)

At the top of the page is the word 'Messemaker', which can be broadly translated as 'Cutler'.

The original engraving of this image was created by the Dutch artist, Jan Luyken (1649-1712). It was published in Luyken's 1694 publication 'Het Menselyk Bedryf' ('The Book of Trades'). Jan Luyken compiled this book with his son, Caspar (1672-1708). It included engravings of a range of trades including cutlers, spectacle makers, confectioners and silversmiths




[/IMG]


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jun 12, 2012)

You should get all those old knife images, sketches, and such amassed into a single thread, and get the admins to "sticky" it. All in one place, would make a cool resource!

Either that or write a book!!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 12, 2012)

PierreRodrigue said:


> Either that or write a book!!



+1`


----------



## steeley (Jun 12, 2012)

That's kind of what I am trying to do with files on my computer and then share what i find with you guys and what Dave has provided a place for all the findings 
good for forum members to find a markers mark or history or just a cool image .


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jun 12, 2012)

Or to resurrect an old profile...


----------



## sachem allison (Jun 12, 2012)

steeley said:


> At the top of the page is the word 'Messemaker', which can be broadly translated as 'Cutler'.
> 
> The original engraving of this image was created by the Dutch artist, Jan Luyken (1649-1712). It was published in Luyken's 1694 publication 'Het Menselyk Bedryf' ('The Book of Trades'). Jan Luyken compiled this book with his son, Caspar (1672-1708). It included engravings of a range of trades including cutlers, spectacle makers, confectioners and silversmiths
> 
> ...



love the fact that there are two elephant tusks sitting on the floor.


----------



## steeley (Jun 12, 2012)

Now for yellow bellies as there called in France.




[/IMG]

AND for those who wondered about the baton they put the knives in to grind



[/IMG]





[/IMG]




[/IMG]

sorry about translation.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 12, 2012)

Dang. That guy was either a genius or wildly fortunate.


----------



## sachem allison (Jun 13, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> Dang. That guy was either a genius or wildly fortunate.



hey! hey, you! don't you have a wip to do?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 13, 2012)

hahaha maaaaaybeeeee


----------



## steeley (Jun 14, 2012)

LAGUIOLE

Some would say this is the most well known maker from France but i think OPINEL would give them a run for there money.




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Jun 14, 2012)

[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Jun 14, 2012)

[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Jun 14, 2012)

some factory images of Their's FR

Sabatier workers.



[/IMG]

semi work board




[/IMG]
display 1900 expo



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Jun 14, 2012)

factory of Sauzede.



[/IMG]

and there store front



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Jun 14, 2012)

[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Jun 14, 2012)

Now for toys :woot:




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Jun 14, 2012)

Sabatier -k with different handle.




[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Jun 14, 2012)

what a drop hammer ok



[/IMG]

or just have the shop.



[/IMG]

http://wilesco.de/wilesco/index.php?id=18&L=1


----------



## tgraypots (Jun 14, 2012)

I agree with the statement about Opinel; I've been buying them since 1978, and have one I bought for my dad back then, a #8. A juniper handled Chateau Laguiole *corkscrew* is on my wish list too.


----------



## steeley (Jun 14, 2012)

I think that a lot of chefs/cooks have one stash somewhere in there kit.

OPINEL

Joseph Opinel



[/IMG]

1901 THE KNIFE MAKERS



[/IMG]

1909 TRADEMARK the crowned hand



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Jun 14, 2012)

1911 gold medal 



[/IMG]

1930 Fabrication



[/IMG]

1955 Safety ring



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Jun 15, 2012)

This is a tour of the old shop, check it out.

http://www.opinel-musee.com/uk/visite-virtuelle.aspx

and OPINEL today.

mushroom knife



[/IMG]

and a couple of kitchen knives.



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Jun 15, 2012)

[/IMG]

and today at the factory.
[video=youtube_share;tOINV-U5GEg]http://youtu.be/tOINV-U5GEg[/video]

enjoy.
Steeley


----------



## sudsy9977 (Jun 22, 2012)

couperet de boucher!!!......now i know what to call my HUGE cleaver i got from france,,.....i bout it on ebay years ago from france and never saw another.....well till i bought the second one i saw on ebay!.......there is a weird notch on the handle....i still wonder what it is for....any ideas steely?......did u see any pics of them with a notch at the handle?.....ryan


----------



## steeley (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Ryan 
the Couperet de Bouchers or Coupernet Boucher Tallanderie 
is still being made by DEGLON France .
I would think since it's for going through the bone or head, when you pull that thing above your head the notch or handle design is so it doesn't fly out of your hand .

so the one by DEGLON first.



[/IMG]

catalog 1925 



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Jun 22, 2012)

Now for old cleavers all french .
from catalogs .



[/IMG]

and some very old designs



[/IMG]

which brings me to this which you can still buy.



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh and Ryan here is your coat of arms.



[/IMG]

well thanks for asking i found a lot of neat stuff along the way and will make a post later.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 22, 2012)

I love that duck handled cleaver.


----------



## Namaxy (Jun 22, 2012)

Outstanding as always Steeley!!


----------



## steeley (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks Neal and i like your dogs.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Jun 25, 2012)

My handle is all steel, it's kinda weird the notch I am talking about,....I'll try and get a pic to post...Ryan


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2012)

for some reason this french bread knife reminds me of a guillotine. scary.


----------

